# Bosnian (BCS): to miss



## italianish

Can someone please help me? I know this is Bosnian. How do say mali man nedostajaces?


----------



## natasha2000

This what you have written has no sense.

mali - small, little
man - ????
nedostajaces - miss (it should be like nedostajaces mi, then it would mean I will miss you)

Maybe if you put some more context?


----------



## skye

Just reading through, I believe he probably meant something like "I miss you a little", but he didn't get it right.


----------



## natasha2000

It is something about someone missing someone... But we'll never know...


----------



## Ifan Saer

I think the utterance was intended to mean something along the lines of: "Baby I´m gonna miss you".


----------



## skye

Maybe we should all get a job deciphering codes and such.


----------



## natasha2000

Well, I would agree with you, skye. I really don't know why on Earth we even try when the openers of the posts like this not even bother to say thanks, lat alone to give us more context. But then..


----------



## panjabigator

Well I'll thank you for your efforts!


----------



## natasha2000

panjabigator said:


> Well I'll thank you for your efforts!


Panja, you're welcome, but I would not expect less from you, since I know you're a polite person. You even give thanks in the name of others!


----------



## panjabigator

The only word that I know which is of Slavic origin sounds like "speciba" and I think it is thank you in Russian.  

Back to the drawing board.


----------

